# Tokina 50-135 f2.8



## Pa_ool (Sep 21, 2012)

Hello guys and gals. 
I am able to get a good deal on a used tokina 50-135 f2.8. Is it worth it to even spend the money. Do sports action photography. Will math up to maybe a tamron or sigma 17-50 f2.8 for indoor events. Any thoughts? Thanks


----------

